# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El nuevo mapa del agua en España. Organismos de cuenca, Demarcaciones Hidrográficas y Autoridades Competentes

## ben-amar

El nuevo mapa del agua en España. Organismos de cuenca, Demarcaciones Hidrográficas y Autoridades Competentes
Vie, 16 nov, 2007

Administración, Legislación
http://iagua.es/

En este artículo se presenta un resumen de la situación administrativa actual de las competencias en  planificación hidrológica en España de cara a la aprobación de los nuevos Planes de Gestión de las Demarcaciones Hidrográficas que establece la Directiva Marco del Agua.

La dirección superior de la política de aguas en la Administración General del Estado corresponde a la actual Dirección General del Agua (anterior Dirección General de Obras Hidráulicas y Calidad de las Aguas), encuadrada en la Secretaría General para el Territorio y la Biodiversidad , del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

El Consejo Nacional del Agua , previsto ya en la Ley de 1985, es el Órgano consultivo superior, con funciones de gran importancia en la planificación hidrológica en España, que consisten fundamentalmente en informar preceptivamente sobre:

    * El proyecto de Plan Hidrológico Nacional.
    * Los Planes Hidrológicos de Cuenca.
    * Los proyectos de disposiciones de carácter general de aplicación en todo el territorio nacional relativas al DPH.
    * Los planes y proyectos de interés general de ordenación agraria, urbana, industrial y de aprovechamientos energéticos o de ordenación del territorio en tanto afecten sustancialmente a la planificación hidrológica o a los usos del agua.Las cuestiones comunes a dos o más Organismos de cuenca relativas al DPH..
    * Las cuestiones relativas al DPH que le consulten el Gobierno o los órganos ejecutivos superiores de las Comunidades Autónomas..
    * Proponer a la Administración y organismos públicos las líneas de estudio e investigación en materia de DPH.

Organismos de cuenca

Los organismos de cuenca, en cumplimiento de lo previsto en el artículo 19 de la Ley de Aguas de 1985 (art. 21 del Texto Refundido), se constituyeron en las cuencas hidrográficas intercomunitarias , o que exceden del ámbito territorial de una Comunidad Autónoma.

Dichos Organismos, que adoptan la denominación de Confederaciones Hidrográficas , tienen una larga tradición en la historia hidrológica de nuestro país, pues parten del Real Decreto publicado en la Gaceta del 5 de marzo de 1926, recibiendo el rango de Decreto ley el 28 de mayo del mismo año. Las primeras Confederaciones fueron las del Ebro (creada el 5 de marzo de 1926), la del Segura (R.D. de 23-8-1926), las del Duero y del Guadalquivir (1927) y la del Pirineo Oriental (1929), pero el proceso completo de creación fue dilatado en el tiempo, sobre todo en las cuencas del Norte de España, no organizadas como Confederación hasta el año 1961.

Tal como fueron concebidas en la Ley de Aguas de 1985, las Confederaciones Hidrográficas son entidades de derecho público con personalidad jurídica propia y distinta de la del Estado y con plena autonomía funcional, figurando entre sus funciones la administración y control del dominio público hidráulico y la elaboración, seguimiento y revisión del Plan Hidrológico
de cuenca.

En las cuencas hidrográficas intracomunitarias o internas , esto es, aquéllas que están comprendidas íntegramente dentro del ámbito territorial de una Comunidad Autónoma, las funciones atribuidas a los citados Organismos de cuenca en las cuencas intercomunitarias, corresponden a las Administraciones hidráulicas de las Comunidades Autónomas que en su propio territorio y en virtud de sus estatutos de autonomía ejerzan competencias sobre el dominio público hidráulico.

A tales efectos, tienen transferidas estas competencias Galicia, Cataluña, Baleares, Canarias y País Vasco y Andalucía (Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza y Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza).
Demarcaciones Hidrográficas

La Directiva Marco del Agua aprobada en el año 2000 creó el concepto de demarcación hidrográfica , entendiendo como tal la zona terrestre y marina compuesta por una o varias cuencas hidrográficas vecinas y las aguas de transición, subterráneas y costeras asociadas a dichas cuencas.

Según el Real Decreto 125/2007, de 2 de febrero , por el que se fija el ámbito territorial de las demarcaciones hidrográficas:

    En el caso específico de España, ese concepto no puede operar sobre el presupuesto de un hipotético vacío previo, sino, al contrario, sobre una estructura de cuencas hidrográficas más que consolidada y ajustada en líneas generales a la estructura organizativa y de división competencial entre el Estado y las comunidades autónomas. Por eso se ha optado por mantener, en la medida de lo posible, la actual estructura de cuencas hidrográficas mediante la correspondiente adición de las aguas de transición y las costeras según resulta también del contenido del artículo 16 bis del Texto Refundido de la Ley de Aguas.

Este era el mapa de la administración del agua en España hasta hace unos meses:


Y este es el actual, que resulta de la aprobación del Real Decreto anteriormente mencionado:


Fuente.- MARM
Demarcaciones hidrográficas Intracomunitarias:

   1. Demarcación Hidrográfica de Galicia-Costa
   2. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Internas del País Vasco
   3. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Internas de Cataluña
   4. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Atlánticas de Andalucía
   5. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Mediterráneas de Andalucía
   6. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Islas Baleares
   7. Demarcaciones Hidrográficas de las Islas Canarias

Demarcaciones hidrográficas con cuencas Intercomunitarias situadas en territorio español:

   1. Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir.
   2. Demarcación hidrográfica del Segura.
   3. Demarcación hidrográfica del Júcar.

Demarcaciones Hidrográficas correspondientes a las cuencas hidrográficas compartidas con otros países:

   1. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Miño-Limia.
   2. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico.
   3. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Duero.
   4. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Tajo.
   5. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Guadiana.
   6. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Ebro.
   7. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Ceuta.
   8. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Melilla.

El Decreto hace tambien hace constar que:

    La inclusión de determinadas cuencas hidrográficas en el ámbito de alguna demarcación hidrográfica reviste carácter provisional en aquellos casos en que se trate de cuencas comprendidas en su totalidad en una comunidad autónoma determinada y que hasta la fecha no hayan sido objeto de traspaso. Dicha provisionalidad finalizará cuando las comunidades autónomas afectadas asuman de manera efectiva las competencias sobre dichas cuencas. En ese momento deberán revisarse las demarcaciones hidrográficas correspondientes.

Este punto se refiere claramente a las Cuencas Intracomunitarias de la Comunidad Valenciana (sentencia del Tribunal Supremo del año 2004), aunque otras comunidades autónomas  como Asturias o Cantabria- han manifestado su interés en asumir las competencias sobre sus cuencas internas.
Comité de Autoridades Competentes

El artículo 36 bis del TRLA dispone la existencia en el caso de las demarcaciones hidrográficas con cuencas intercomunitarias, de un órgano de cooperación denominado Comité de Autoridades Competentes (CAC). El RD 126/2007, de 2 de febrero , regula la composición, funcionamiento y atribuciones de los comités de autoridades competentes de las demarcaciones hidrográficas con cuencas intercomunitarias.

La creación de este Comité no afectará a la titularidad de las competencias que en las materias relacionadas con la gestión de las aguas correspondan a las distintas Administraciones Públicas. Las funciones básicas del CAC serán:

a) Favorecer la cooperación en el ejercicio de las competencias relacionadas con la protección de las aguas que ostenten las distintas Administraciones Públicas en el seno de la respectiva demarcación hidrográfica.

b) Impulsar la adopción por las Administraciones Públicas competentes en cada demarcación de las medidas que exija el cumplimiento de las normas de protección del Texto Refundido de la Ley de Aguas.

c) Proporcionar a la Unión Europea, a través de los Órganos competentes de la Administración General del Estado, conforme a la normativa vigente, la información relativa a la demarcación hidrográfica que se requiera.

Y su composición varía entre las distintas demarcaciones, pero figurando siempre representantes de la Administración General del Estado, Comunidades Autónomas y Entidades Locales.
Páginas oficiales de los organismos de cuenca españoles

   1. Demarcación Hidrográfica de Galicia-Costa
   2. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Internas del País Vasco
   3. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Internas de Cataluña
   4. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Atlánticas de Andalucía
   5. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Cuencas Mediterráneas de Andalucía
   6. Demarcación Hidrográfica de las Islas Baleares
   7. Demarcaciones Hidrográficas de las Islas Canarias
         1. Gran Canaria
         2. Tenerife
   8. Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir.
   9. Demarcación hidrográfica del Segura.
  10. Demarcación hidrográfica del Júcar.
  11. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Miño-Limia.
  12. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico.
  13. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Duero.
  14. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Tajo.
  15. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Guadiana.
  16. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Ebro.
  17. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Ceuta.
  18. Parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica Melilla.

----------

